# Game Thread: Friday March 17 vs Sacramento



## Gonzo

_*vs*_
























*Indiana* - *(32-29)* 








*Sacramento* - *(33-31) * 

*Tip-off – Friday, March 17, 2006 - 7:00pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

    

*Johnson / Jackson / Stojakovic / Foster / Pollard

Reserves

      

Croshere / Jones / Tinsley / Granger / Harrison / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Groin *

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .916
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .422












*Probable Starters*

     

*Bibby / Martin / Artest / Thomas / Miller

Reserves

       

Abdur-Rahim / Hart / Monia / Price / Sampson / Wells / Williamson

Kings Injuries

 - Ankle
 - Back *

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Mike Bibby 20.6 
*Rebounds* - Brad Miller 7.9
*Assists *- Mike Bibby 5.6
*Steals *- Ron Artest 2.23
*Blocks* - Ron Artest .73
*FG% *- Shareef Abdur-Rahim .523
*FT%* - Mike Bibby & Brad Miller .855
*3PT%* - Kevin Martin .391

*







*

*







 - Scored 22 points last game vs. Nuggets








 - Scored 29 points last game vs. Lakers*

*Key Matchup:*
Peja Stojakovic vs Ron Artest

*Previous games vs Kings this year:*
Sunday, January 8-
W 108-83

*Preview*



*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 101
Kings 96_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers 94
Kings 90


----------



## #16is#1

Pacers: 93
Kings: 85


----------



## Pacersthebest

I am curious about the way we receive Ron back 'home'

Pacers win it: 100-96


----------



## bbasok

Pacers-110
Sacto-90


----------



## rock747

Pacers 92

Kings 85


----------



## JayRedd

We should be fired up to stick it to this backstabbing **********

Pacers 97, Kings 85

Let's get rocking tonight Conseco


----------



## absolutebest

I think that this one could get heated...

Pacers 91
Kings 90

Peja hits the game winner in Artest's eye. We are due some good fortune and would that not be the greatest thing ever?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 94...Kings 87...

We win, and go on a major run...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Auggie

what a game. 

pacers 98
sacto 92


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We'll get it...

Peja's gonna show the Maloof's a show tonight, and there's no way that we're gonna let him get a win in our home, not after all we've been through...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Bad start Kings on an 11 to 0 run..



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They're booing him so hard, just got a three point play...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:curse: :curse: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

I missed the starting lineup annuoncements. How bad were Artest's boos?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

About time Tinsley came in, A.J. was doing horrible....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Scoring back and forth now. We don't win this way.

31-18 Kings wtih 2:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Harrison gets a technical when he actually did commit a foul and it wasn't called.

36-20 Kings with 45 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Artest airballs. Crowd cheers louder than they have all game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

36 pts. in the 1st qtr. at home...Pathetic...

still too early though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bank shots from the right side are our enemy right now. Can anyone hit them?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

No foul??...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Is Artest playing PG out there? Wow.

Tinsley with a really nice spin move on Kevin Martin.

40-30 Sac with under 6 to go in the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Whata beautiful play by J.T.!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

The refs are allowing this to be a physical game, unfortunately, against Ron Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bonzi Wells flagrant fouls Danny Granger who falls hard. Argh.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Thank God our rookie is allright!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

How was that not a foul?

52-41 Kings at the half.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I don't understand what the :curse: is A.J. doing, again trying to be the hero, just give it to The Gift, he's starting to catch on fire, could have a huge game, Tinsley needs to start the 2nd. half, and play as much as possible, because Johnson's killing us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Where is Croshere/Pollard/Saras?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Where is Croshere/Pollard/Saras?


Croshere: We still don't want to play him too much for risk of another concussion. He probably should play some.

Pollard: Feet and back problems. Day-to-day.

Sarunas: Hasn't played much lately. I have no idea why.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Croshere's still hurt, Pollard I don't know about, and Runi hasen't even played 1 minute, I don't know know why since A.J.'s looking like :curse: tonight...

Bench him!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

and Btw Peja's looking like garbage tonight also, only ones doing something is Jamaal and Granger, we need to get everyone involve...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ with a nice pass to Foster for the "Foster Flush"!

55-45 Kings with 10 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Peja can't defend Martin, I don't know why...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger nice dunk, after another of Peja's misses...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Come on guys, only 4 points now, now make an big run so we can enter the fourth with a nice lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice selling by Granger on the elbow from Kenny Thomas.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Again what is A.J. doing??...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice selling by Granger on the elbow from Kenny Thomas.


Missing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

THE GIFT!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger ties the game after Artest misses!

Kevin Martin hits. Can anyone guard him?


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Missing.


We can find a little bit of Reggie in almost every Pacer.

AJ hits! Tied at 66 with under 4 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits again! If only Freddie could have an arc like that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

DANNY ON FIRE!!!!!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Danny Granger again!


----------



## Pacersthebest

Granger is HOT


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

12-2 RUN!!!!


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

7-12 3 pointers for the Kings, not good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The Pacemates look mad hot...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits near the end of the quarter! Now he has a good jump shot to go with his garbage play.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Now that I see the replay, Tinsley also had a nice acting job at the end of the quarter when Brad Miller shoved him.


----------



## StephenJackson

This team makes me chuckle.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The Hulk having confidence problems...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> The Hulk having confidence problems...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


The Hulk having foul problems...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Another great acting job by Tinsley on the push from Miller. This time, Miller is called for the foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bonzi Wells killed Peja on that spin. Stojakovic can't guard him. Stephen Jackson hits again!

85-83 Kings with 6 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger steals and saves the ball. I love this guy.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Artest hasn't been shooting well. I wonder if Granger has been getting to him.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley with a Freddie-like glyding layup. I had no idea he could do that.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits again! Can he miss? I love that arc.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

The Gift!!! new career high 23 pts!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Brad Miller drains a 3. Argh.

88-87 Sac with under 4 minutes left.

Granger actually misses, but Foster gets the ball back.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley for 3! An ugly shot as usual, but it went in. Brad Miller steps out of bounds. 3:25 left and the Pacers have a 1 point lead.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.T. with the three Miller turns it over, Tinsley nice layup, we lead it by 3!!!...

Both Danny and Jamaal, are taking over the game...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley hits a layup! What trade?


----------



## StephenJackson

TINSLEY!!! So good to have him back. Wow, what a come back. Keep it going.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did anyone see Granger on that jump? He looked like he jumped 5 feet there. Peja hits. Artest bricks another layup.

93-88 Pacers with 2 minutes left. Hold on!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tinsley's just taking over.,,,



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Peja gets his 10th board...and the layup!!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger misses. He's a bit too confident now. Jackson with a monster dunk!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Did anyone see Granger on that jump?



Yeah it looked like he was flying...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bibby drains a 3. Tinsley really can't guard him at all.

Pacers up 4 with 1:30 left.


----------



## StephenJackson

JAX with the dunk! Can't believe we're going to win this game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Bibby's destroying us with those 3's, there's no way he should be left that wide open...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Artest has missed 8 of his 9 fg's...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Bibby's destroying us with those 3's, there's no way he should be left that wide open...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


It's alright. We got this...


----------



## Pacers Fan

Kings wait for Tinsley to get the ball, then foul him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Yeaaah put it away J.T...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Kings wait for Tinsley to get the ball, then foul him.



and makes both...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley hits both. Hey Peja, Freddie, that's how you hit clutch FT's. 97-91 Pacers with 16.9 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo

Man, I wish I could see this game...


----------



## StephenJackson

I really forgot how much I love Tinsley. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stay healthy!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wells misses a layup. Tinsley gets the ball to Peja Stojakovic, who is fouled.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

GAME OVER WE WIN!!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja misses the first FT and hits the second.

98-91 Pacers with 9 seconds left. No Mike Bibby! Bring in AJ.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Artest bricks again, and Wells dunks.

Pacers win!


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> GAME OVER WE WIN!!!!...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*



MAN! After going down 16 early I thought we were gonna lose by 30...great come back!

TINSLEY!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Glad I stayed for this win, which I knew was gonna happen all the time...:cheers:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Tinsley and Granger the heroes of the game!


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> TINSLEY!


And Granger. We couldn't have won without him catching on fire.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.T.,The Gift, and our defense our MVP tonight...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Wow... I had to deal with the GF, unfortunately, so no posting for me... but I couldn't be more happy. The Gift and Peja showed Artest how we'll move on with out him. As for Jamaal, he showed us who needs the rock in his hands. I love it!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## justasking?

Congratulations guys!!! Nice big win for you! :clap:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Now let's go on our run...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, it's been fun. But it's St. Patty's day and I'm already half in the tank, and I'm gonna finish the rest up. Time to get it done. Keep it real, and God Bless.


----------



## absolutebest

And I'm impressed with Jack's stat line, too. Shot about 45%, had four assists ad it seems like he played good defense. Not too shabby.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Well, it's been fun. But it's St. Patty's day and I'm already half in the tank, and I'm gonna finish the rest up. Time to get it done. Keep it real, and God Bless.



:cheers: :cheers: peace Jax, and happy St. Patty's day bro...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

And I'm impressed with Jack's stat line, too. Shot about 45%, had four assists ad it seems like he played good defense. Not too shabby. But what was wrong with the Hulk tonight? 1-9? Yuck :dead:!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

absolutebest said:


> And I'm impressed with Jack's stat line, too. Shot about 45%, had four assists ad it seems like he played good defense. Not too shabby.



Yeah, and he didn't force that many J's...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Pacers beat the Kings: 98-93

Larry Legend - 6
Pacers Fan - 7
#16is#1 - 13
Pacersthebest - 5
bbasok - 15
rock747 - 14
JayRedd - 9
absolutebest - 10
PaCeRhOLiC - 10
Auggie - 1 (olmost!)

Auggie wins it!


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> And Granger. We couldn't have won without him catching on fire.


Did he just go nuts or what?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

justasking? said:


> Congratulations guys!!! Nice big win for you! :clap:



:cheers: :cheers:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

StephenJackson said:


> Well, it's been fun. But it's St. Patty's day and I'm already half in the tank, and I'm gonna finish the rest up. Time to get it done. Keep it real, and God Bless.


What is St. Patty's day, don't know that in Holland.


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> And I'm impressed with Jack's stat line, too. Shot about 45%, had four assists ad it seems like he played good defense.


He forced a few shots, but it was a nice game for him. Nothing spectacular, but he didn't hurt us, which is the main thing.



> Not too shabby. But what was wrong with the Hulk tonight? 1-9? Yuck :dead:!


Nothing was really wrong with him. He was being hacked inside and kept attacking...and missing. Sac was swarming inside when he was playing. At least he has recognition now.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacersthebest said:


> What is St. Patty's day, don't know that in Holland.


OKAY...last post before I go out. Basically, it's a day where we celebrate some Saint...and Irish heritage...which basically means people just get mad drunk all day...especially at my college...an irish-catholic college....

and with that...off to the clubs. Peace all.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Auggie - 1 (olmost!)
> 
> Auggie wins it!


I think that's the best guess of the season. I'm sure we've had 2-3 guys get one before, also. That's deserving of a $100,000 donation.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:cheers:...

Peace Jax...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> I think that's the best guess of the season. I'm sure we've had 2-3 guys get one before, also. That's deserving of a $100,000 donation.



Did I get it exactly right once? If not I got either within 1 or 2. Okay...THIS is my last post. Out the door in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Pacers Fan

absolutebest said:


> Did he just go nuts or what?


He was hitting every jumper he took. Add that with his rebounding, inside play, and hustle, and he was playing like a superstar.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> Did I get it exactly right once? If not I got either within 1 or 2. Okay...THIS is my last post. Out the door in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...


No one has. You probably hit one once, though. I'm sure Pacersguy did last year, also.


----------



## StephenJackson

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :cheers:...
> 
> Peace Jax...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


I lied again. But I mean it now. Had to give love to P-Holic. Keep it real bro. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

:cheers:...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

> 10000.00 points donated to Auggie successfully!


Congrats!!


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> He was hitting every jumper he took. Add that with his rebounding, inside play, and hustle, and he was playing like a superstar.


We really fleeced a whole lotta teams at last year's draft. This kid is going to be special. I think he was on a mission to prove to his old teacher (Artest) that he is going to be able to fill his old spot just fine. Bravo, Danny Boy!! I think it's safe to order a 33 Pacers jersey. He's not going anywhere. :biggrin:


----------



## absolutebest

I want to give props to Jeff too, he's been boarding like an animal recently. If we ever trade that guy we would be making a big mistake. Congrats to Donnie and Larry for holding out for a great Artest deal that didn't involve him.


----------



## absolutebest

> The Pacers pecked away, closing to 45-41 on a surge led by Granger, Artest's heir apparent. Fueled by a flagrant foul by Sacramento's Bonzi Wells, Granger scored seven straight points.
> 
> The Kings scored the last seven points of the half capped by a layup by Artest for a 52-41 lead, but Granger scored 12 points in the third quarter, including consecutive hoops that gave the Pacers a 70-66 lead.


Now that makes me happy!! There is that nasty streak and determination that Larry Bird talks about. I bet he and Larry were beaming in the stands.


----------



## Auggie

hey thanks alot guys :cheers: im so happy we got this win, and both granger and peja outplayed artest (who?) :clap: god i love danny!


----------



## absolutebest

Danny Granger is my personal hero! :banana:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Man, I wish I could see this game...




How come you didn't get to see it Legend??....




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How come you didn't get to see it Legend??....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


I'm in Nashville, TN for 3 days... I'll be missing the game Sunday too.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> I'm in Nashville, TN for 3 days... I'll be missing the game Sunday too.



Sorry man, I wish you would've miss all those stupid games we lost last week, because we gonna beat up on Boston also...:cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sorry man, I wish you would've miss all those stupid games we lost last week, because we gonna beat up on Boston also...:cheers:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


Yeah, and I won't be able to listen to it either because I'm probably going to be golfing. Oh well, at least we're playing well.


----------



## Grangerx33

When he comes to Charlotte I'm going to have him sign that Sports Illustrated Magazine, where he says he owes us a championship.


----------

